# My 13x14 HO/O layout plans



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

So I have a spare room in my house just for trains. Room is 13'x14'. I plan to start building bench work soon. I have been playing with SCARM/Atlas Right Track and decided against a walk in U shape in favor of a lift out around the walls design. I really want to just have trains running with a few sidings/industries and mainly because my nephews and niece being in the 3-8 yr old range would rather just run the trains. I plan to have 3 HO loops and an O gauge loop. I plan to have the bench work at around 38" high with the O gauge loop lowest. Depth would be about 30" or so. Then step up two more levels with risers and plywood on top. I also have a big closet (6'x11') I'm thinking of putting a yard/staging area in and connect to the main loops. Right now the O scale is a 54 radius and the HO are both 24 radius. I might widen the top loop to 26 or 30 depending on space as I want to run passenger and steam locos on this level.

Here are my preliminary drawings with the loops, just for reference. I plan to add sidings and not make everything so straight.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What a great space for your trains.

A lot of guys enjoy continuous running trains,
but, to me, that gets old pretty quick. I get most
of my enjoyment with switching. It offers many
challenges and I like to compare it with chess
Since often you must 'plan ahead' your loco moves.

You have a lot os benchwork space for a yard and
several spurs for industries.

If you are DCC a single track main with long
passing sidings offer a lot of operating interest.
You can run two trains at the same time but going
in opposite directions, passing each other through
the sidings.

Don


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I like both your design and Don's suggestion.

You can essentially build your design and add a couple spurs and sidings to it as you see fit. It is especially easy for the HO track in that large of a space.

It accomplishes two three:
1. You will gain a place to "park" your train where it looks like a train might park.

2. You gain operational interest.

3. You can run different trains at different times as you acquire more rolling stock.

Either way, that is a killer room and you are going to have a good running layout.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

DonR said:


> If you are DCC a single track main with long
> passing sidings offer a lot of operating interest.
> You can run two trains at the same time but going
> in opposite directions, passing each other through
> ...


The highest HO loop is going to be MTH DCS, have the system and a couple MTH engines. The middle HO loop is going to be DCC and I guess just regular AC Lionel as I only have older Lionel stuff.

I do plan to put in sidings and some industry to make it interesting and not just 4 trains running circles with no switches, but it will be limited as my main reason for building is to have the kids run trains and get some of my grandfathers old trains out and run.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A nice concept! Let's see what it looks like when you get a few sidings in it.

Out of curiosity, why the mixed scales? To use what you have?


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> A nice concept! Let's see what it looks like when you get a few sidings in it.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why the mixed scales? To use what you have?


Mixed scales because I have some of my grandpa's old lionel stuff and want to run it. The O gauge shelf is gonna be minimal and most of the layout is going to be HO 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I figured it was something like that. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

I decided to shorten it a little bit so I could have about a 34 inch walkway in the room, then just a 30 inch section for lift outs right in the middle with straight track so I can try to keep the connection problems minimal with the lift outs. Still gives my a 14x10 1/2 ft space with possible expansion into the closet.

here is a quick SCARM sketch with 4 loops to see what space I have for sidings and things


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

Got some bench work made this weekend


































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I missed something somewhere. What's that little tail beside the closet door?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

On your Scarm drawing, am I seeing that most of the lower
track seems to be in a tunnel? Have you some way to
get in their to right the inevitable derail back in the far
corner?

Don


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I missed something somewhere. What's that little tail beside the closet door?


That might be for expansion into the closet for staging or maybe a loop in there 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

DonR said:


> On your Scarm drawing, am I seeing that most of the lower
> track seems to be in a tunnel? Have you some way to
> get in their to right the inevitable derail back in the far
> corner?
> ...


Don, more than likely going to be cookie cutter style sub roadbed so I should be able to get under neath and reach up to the lowest level to get anything off the tracks. The loops also are not set in stone. Still playing with it, that was just a quick 4 line model to get a sense of spaces needed for each line

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

How tight is it attached to the wall those legs WILL get kicked! WHEN you want to change them or next time try this!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

The floor here is cement so where the legs HAD to be vertical I "TAPCONNED" em to the floor so any TOE will LOOSE any battle with the legs and the trains will not go flying! I had to put up a wall on this bare basement cement so I put blocking in the wall for added stability and screwed it to the wall frame. I see I missed your construction phase so I'm just throwing it in here for anybody that is scoping for ideas.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

Chip said:


> The floor here is cement so where the legs HAD to be vertical I "TAPCONNED" em to the floor so any TOE will LOOSE any battle with the legs and the trains will not go flying! I had to put up a wall on this bare basement cement so I put blocking in the wall for added stability and screwed it to the wall frame. I see I missed your construction phase so I'm just throwing it in here for anybody that is scoping for ideas.


Chip, I have mine screwed into the wall studs on every other stud. I did a shake test after assembly and it seems pretty sturdy. The only part I'm actually worried about is the opening in the middle. Those are a little wobbly, but I plan to run some braces from the bottom of the legs up to the bench to add some stiffness to it hopefully. I do plan to also add a few more legs to it also.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

HOSP4449Fan said:


> Chip, I have mine screwed into the wall studs on every other stud. I did a shake test after assembly and it seems pretty sturdy. The only part I'm actually worried about is the opening in the middle. Those are a little wobbly, but I plan to run some braces from the bottom of the legs up to the bench to add some stiffness to it hopefully. I do plan to also add a few more legs to it also.


Legs get kicked. I'd secure the vertical legs to the floor somehow, a small block on the inside with a lag screw or something into the floor. 

A loco begins to tumble and you move FAST to try to save it and BANG, either it's a broken toe or the entire fleet taking a dive off the table you just hit with your hip HARD! I did "the bump" with my layout and happily got a sore hip and no nosedives!

Plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

I got my top O gauge level running. Now to start on the lower levels. 

https://vimeo.com/192251526

from my Galaxy S7


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

So I changed my plans a bit and ran my O gauge on the highest level and into the closet and now doing a "stretched kidney bean" kinda of HO design. Now the only bridge to get through to get into the layout is an Atlas O single truss bridge that is hinged and about 51" off the floor so it's possible to even duck under.

Here are a few quick pics. I still need to add some sidings for the HO stuff and possibly 1 or 2 on the O gauge line if I can find room.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

from my Galaxy S7


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

That's looks great! I like the changes.. wish I had a room I could do a layout like that!


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I really like your layout and how it goes through the closet like that. Adds a lot of mystery that kids love.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

I really like your layout, someday I hope to start one about the same size.. any progress?


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

FTWingRiders said:


> I really like your layout, someday I hope to start one about the same size.. any progress?





















from my Galaxy S7


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Thats looking great! Having that closet to run into really adds to it. Looking at yours makes me want to really start working on my layout. Thanks for the new pictures!!


----------

